# DIR -how to list both created and modified date



## KJX (Jul 11, 2012)

hi,

i haven't bothered about this before, DIR has \T:C , \T:A and \T:W switches . when I use all three in command line I get only date not 3 dates. Is there anyway to to get a list of files with more than 1 date that DIR is giving me now.

thanks


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Not with one command. Would need to write a batch file.
How do you want the output to look?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I am pretty sure I could write the batch file for you but using Karen's Directory Printer might be easier.
http://www.karenware.com/powertools/ptdirprn.asp


----------

